# Has anybody used Testmasters?



## engineermom (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello!

I am planning on taking the Civil PE in April 2010. I was wondering if anyone has used Testmasters, and if it was worth it?

It's pretty expensive, but if it will prepare me and I don't have to re-take the exam, it might be worth it!!

Thanks!


----------



## IlPadrino (Aug 10, 2009)

I have and it is.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

its worth it IMO

but like anything esle, its what you put into it that helps you the most, attend every session, staying after class and working through problems with my "classmates" also was a huge help also


----------



## MechGuy (Aug 11, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> its worth it IMO
> but like anything esle, its what you put into it that helps you the most, attend every session, staying after class and working through problems with my "classmates" also was a huge help also


Agree wholeheartedly... I took a Testmasters class and only attended the classes. Didn't really do alot of homework and didnt study with classmates. Result: 69. Don't take the Testmasters class and just assume you will pass. You have to put in the hours, that's the only way.

Second time around I simply studied my @$$ off, put in over 300 hours of study time working problems over and over. Result: 83.


----------

